# BBQ Battle and Food Festival, Dayton Ohio, May 25-27



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 23, 2007)

Try this link and call the number listed...if there is anything competing for attendance on the same day these people should know about it...worth a shot, or at least a phone call.  Call the one with a listing for those dates...veteran event.

http://festivalsandevents.com/festival.php?state=OH


----------

